# Any guesses on breed?



## Kaitie09 (Jul 10, 2015)

This is Penny, a 5-6 old hound mix. She weighs 28 lbs at the moment. Any guesses what she could be mixed with? She doesn't howl or have that "hound" bark. She was a stray in West Virginia. I'm thinking of doing a DNA test for fun, but wanted to see what other people thought first.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She looks like a beagle to me. She's just not tri-colored and her face is a little narrower. I'm not sure what else might be in there.


----------



## Kaitie09 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thats what I was thinking too. I also thought of a Harrier, but I know they are pretty uncommon. Her face is two-toned, with a light tan around her eyes, and becomes her prominent color above the brow bone. She also has some brown on her tail and brown flecking near each ear. Other people have guessed brittany spaniel and pointer. She's not deep chested at all either.


----------



## Kaitie09 (Jul 10, 2015)

We're pretty sure this is the mamma based on the photos from the original rescuer.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

She may have some pointer in her. If that is mom I would guess maybe beagle and pointer mix or beagle and spaniel. You will probably get more responses if you post in the picture forum.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

She looks like a full on English coonhound to me with her red ticking.... That's what I would guess


----------



## Kaitie09 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you! Her personality matches the description of an English Coonhound, but she doesn't have the typical hound bark, or bay. Her ears are also a bit shorter, but she could just be a poor representation.


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Im thinking possible Lab and **** hound thus the lack of howl like a hound dog and the nice square mussel of a lab


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Not all of them have that bay bark. I had a Black and Tan once... She couldn't bark/bay for nothing haha


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Her ears and head and even build are all wrong for an English Coonhound. I'd buy a mix, but with something with smaller ears and blockier head. Like lab. I mean.










Even if badly bred, she would have a lot more ears. And a lot more skin.

Mostly looks like a beagle X to me, though.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mom looks like a pointer or pointer mix. My guess would be pointer x English coonhound


----------



## Kaitie09 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm going to go with a lab/coonhound mix. She does have a good deal of loose skin, but so do my parent's lab. Its funny, I was reading that coonhounds are "nesters". I never realized it before, but Penny definitely does that! She is always rearranging her blankets so she curl up better.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I just stumbled upon this and it reminded me a little of your pup. This one is a "labraheeler" or labrador/cattle dog mix, supposedly 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/l/labraheeler.htm


----------



## Kaitie09 (Jul 10, 2015)

She does look like that too!


----------

